# Trading system/strategy for the busy working man/woman



## Tradelikespock (9 August 2014)

What's up!  Here's my new full trading system completely revealed.  It's a two part YouTube video.  The first video explains its creation and part two goes into the actual system.  Simple is best.  Complicated just gives you an illusion of control.

The gist of how this works is find a setup during the weekend then send your market order to your broker Sunday night.  It gets executed automatically and if you have the feature, a stop loss is automatically placed.  Then next weekend you check on the position.  If you don't get stopped out then move your stop.  If you get stopped out then move to the next trade.

Note 1: This is based on trading US Stocks but since it goes on price data it can be used for anything with price action.

Note 2: I trade full time now and I still use the system for the real money public portfolio.  I write articles on stocks then I buy those stocks featured for the real money portfolio. So far so good 

Questions? Concerns? Just post on this forum, thanks.


----------



## tech/a (10 August 2014)

Weekly.
Simple
Logical
Like it.

Do you have any testing results?
Do you find prospects with a search?
Do you positions size using Fixed fractional ?
What sort of return are you achieving say
monthly and yearly?
Do you have stock liquidity filter? Or Suggest one?


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (10 August 2014)

Interested to find out answers to tech's questions, but the heavy salesman pitch and a name like "profitabletradingsecrets.com" with bronze, silver and gold membership plans just makes me immediately ill to begin with.


----------



## Wysiwyg (10 August 2014)

An alternative to attempted system selling is to leverage up and trade the system with meaningful sums. Much quicker path to financial success.


----------



## tech/a (10 August 2014)

Wysiwyg said:


> An alternative to attempted system selling is to leverage up and trade the system with meaningful sums. Much quicker path to financial success.




I don't know about that.

18 yrs ago I went to a rather bland boring Guppy seminar in Adelaide.
The info presented was as basic as a meat pie and sauce!
150 attended at $150 a head.
And again for another 2 nights the house was full.

Thats 67K say 63 nett.
Put that in your system!

You know educators cant win.
They are guaranteed to be a charlatan from the get go.

Sure many are
but there are some genuine ones out there.
Know nothing about this guy but what he has
presented ---while basic---and an obvious leader
is worthy of some discussion??


----------

